# PFS and Blasting sand substrate



## cubancorso (Aug 29, 2013)

Good evening, I'm currently getting ready to setup my new 90 gallon aquarium and am deciding on a substrate. Today I bought a 50 pound bag of PFS and a 50 pound bag of black blasting sand. My plans were to use them mixed together but wanted to get other's opinion on whether its ok to use or if anyone has any experience with mixing the two. Thanks!


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

If they are the same grit size, and the same colour you won't be able to tell them apart as they are pretty much the same thing. Specification for a sand filter is #20 grit sharp sand, which is what blasting sand is.


----------



## cubancorso (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for the info Bill I just realized that the blasting sand I bought is 30-60 so I will be going to a different store to get the 20-40. Thanks again for your help...


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Try and get straight #20 if you can. It will be more uniform and not have the amount of fine grains the 20-40 will.


----------

